# general forum: problem i get



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

sometimes when i post or send PM etc. i get the following:

Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.

DEBUG MODE

Line : 112
File : smtp.php


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm also getting these :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Every sodding post I do tonight gives me:

Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.

DEBUG MODE

Line : 112
File : smtp.php

FFS, it's very f*cking annoying now! You post, get the error and then have to navigate through the whole Forum again to get back to the page you want!!

Come on Jae. Read these posts and sort it out please! :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

To be honest, I don't think Jae could care less about this place...

Sure, the advertising and click-through banners generate Cogbox some income, but his heart hasn't been in the place for... oh... 3+ years?

How tired is the place looking these days, and how many features is it lacking, compared to other boards?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm also getting these :?


Me 2 happend a few days ago and now it is back


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Also happening to me and no notifications of replys either


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

likewise


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> To be honest, I don't think Jae could care less about this place...
> 
> Sure, the advertising and click-through banners generate Cogbox some income, but his heart hasn't been in the place for... oh... 3+ years?
> 
> How tired is the place looking these days, and how many features is it lacking, compared to other boards?


Totally agree Tim.

Too many buggy little issues, no resolve, forum looking stale and dull, etc etc.

Maybe we should head over to the Seat Forum to see if he's putting all his time into that! :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And just to prove the point:

Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.

DEBUG MODE

Line : 112
File : smtp.php

What a heap of shit! :x


----------

